# Does green coffee beans extract really work for weight loss?



## vietnamcoffee (Feb 19, 2016)

*To those who used to try green coffee extract, is it effective for weight loss?*​
Yes233.33%No466.67%


----------



## vietnamcoffee (Feb 19, 2016)

First time I heard of green coffee, I just thought of unroasted/raw coffee beans. After getting through its definitions, I later found that green coffee can be understood as green coffee beans extract which is believed to control one's weight for weight loss. Some also call it as slim coffee. This is now widely sold online and easily found in Amazon. The producers explain that chlorogenic acid 40% something within the extract contributes main fuctions to weight loss. Is this extract really workable for weight loss? And how?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A rule with 'weight loss' supplements: It is all a load of baloney.

Disclaimer: Baloney will not help you lose weight.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It does not. In the USA the marketers have had to stop making those claims. TV personality, Dr Oz has been disciplined by the US Senate for being a shill for those snake oil salesman.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Dylan said:


> A rule with 'weight loss' supplements: It is all a load of baloney.
> 
> Disclaimer: Baloney will not help you lose weight.


I beg to differ. Try my patented baloney diet. Each day you eat only 250calories of baloney, drink 27 pints of water, consume no alcohol or other calorie bearing food or drink, and take 6 of my "wonder supplements" (they smell and look suspiciously like tic tacs but don't be fooled they are only £85.99 per pack)


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

"First catch your beans. Roast over a medium fire until brown, then grind and steep in boiling water until ready. Strain through three thicknesses of butter muslin and drink after meals.

"An excellent aid to losing weight if the usual chocolates are omitted."

- Mrs. Beeton's Book of Household Management, first edition (1861).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Drink only black coffee, eat nothing else and I guarantee you will lose weight.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Drink only black coffee, eat nothing else and I guarantee you will lose weight.


But that requires some effort. It's better to get some weight loss pills and other whitchcraft.

You could also drink only cold brew, your body would need to heat it up and hence you would burn fat. /s


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PPapa said:


> You could also drink only cold brew, your body would need to heat it up and hence you would burn fat. /s


So if we only eat cold food...we can loose weight...ice cream, iced vodka etc..


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> So if we only eat cold food...we can loose weight...ice cream, iced vodka etc..


Sign me up to this one. Twice.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Dylan said:


> A rule with 'weight loss' supplements: It is all a load of baloney.
> 
> Disclaimer: Baloney will not help you lose weight.


That is a very polite way of saying it - I would have said "It is bull****!!!!"


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Drewster said:


> That is a very polite way of saying it - I would have said "It is bull****!!!!"


That is an excellent diet aid too. I sell it dried and powdered. You sprinkle 8 tablespoons on anything you are intending to eat. It's cheaper than the baloney diet too... Only 46.99 per kilo.


----------



## vietnamcoffee (Feb 19, 2016)

Oooops, green coffee beans extract = another marketing trick?:exit:I am thinking of how people can extract the chlorogenic acid within the extract? Is the process like the way we do with decaffeinated coffee? If it is a trick, the process would be "top secret"???


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Missy said:


> That is an excellent diet aid too. I sell it dried and powdered. You sprinkle 8 tablespoons on anything you are intending to eat. It's cheaper than the baloney diet too... Only 46.99 per kilo.


As you mentioned you live out int he sticks, I have no doubt that you are spot on with your pricing for bull****.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Missy said:


> Sign me up to this one. Twice.


I just had some cold pizza...much less fattening...not quite couch pizza, as I put it in the fridge last night.....Of course, you need to butter the crust (Papa Johns), because it dries out a bit by morning...but it's OK, I use butter from the fridge, so it's also cold.

Plus a nice Pint of ice cold fizzy red coke (the dangerous stuff) and I rekon I could be into Negative calories!!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you have something that tricks your body into thinking its cold your blood vessels to the skin constrict and you lose less energy as heat and therefore would require a lower calorie intake to maintain weight, whereas if you consume hot liquids and food your blood vessels dilate and you lose more energy as heat and require a higher calorie intake to maintain weight.

So you just need to continuously eat and drink hot things and you're good.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Conflicting advice!! Who to trust?! I think I should be wary. Hot kebab cold g&t. That covers all the bases.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Missy said:


> Conflicting advice!! Who to trust?! I think I should be wary. Hot kebab cold g&t. That covers all the bases.


It's certainly better than cold kebab and warm G&T


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cold beer and hot kebab is the weight loss diet of champions*.

*Disclaimer : you must exceed the stated dose, resulting in you vomiting the entire sessions worth of chemically enhanced fizzy lager. You then need to exercise (running away from the bouncer and/or crowd of lagered-up hoolies). The kebab needs to be ingested in the presence of a goodly dose of the magic ingredient Capsaicin which is known to stimulate both the metabolism and the lower bowel (capsaicin is the active ingredient in Hayri's Special Extra Hot Chili Sauce . For the ease of the consumer, this may be requested simply by requesting "eaarrghlaahgedonna-evryfingonmate" (medical name). Side effects unrelated to weight loss may include amnesia, further vomiting, rectal pain and possibly a black eye or scuffed knees. It also contains salad.


----------



## vietnamcoffee (Feb 19, 2016)

Missy said:


> That is an excellent diet aid too. I sell it dried and powdered. You sprinkle 8 tablespoons on anything you are intending to eat. It's cheaper than the baloney diet too... Only 46.99 per kilo.


Missy, what is the difference btwn dried coffee extract vs powdered coffee extract? Is it 100% pure extract for the price at 46.99 per kilo?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

vietnamcoffee said:


> Missy, what is the difference btwn dried coffee extract vs powdered coffee extract? Is it 100% pure extract for the price at 46.99 per kilo?


Well this cheered me up at 3:30am while dealing with the aftermath of poorly kids!

I'm afraid it was a different thing entirely, it was powdered Bulls**t we were discussing not green coffee snakeoil. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Not roasting green beans and consuming them can have terrible effects on the body -

~


----------

